# WIP Acrylic :D



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm bored and restless at home, so Im gonna paint a bit 

I have yet to paint but Im working on the lines so far:

Based off this (ish):









First lines:









Hard lines:









Bwwughhh why is that one so big?! Dang it. :/ Sorry everyone.


Gotta fix Sved''s eye and a few other things, but Im happy overall. Just gotta work on my painting skills (hah...) so hopefully itll look okay.

Im hoping this'll look good, I painted two for my boy friend and want my own! 
(https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...736631755351_1825323832_1190833_5779163_n.jpg)
(https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...738641125584_1825323832_1192229_3767047_n.jpg)


Thanks for looking, hopefully Ill start painting soon


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

Gorgeous,have you ever tried working on a computer? I have this app on my iPad called Sketchbook Pro and it's so cool! It takes a little bit of getting used to but once you get the hang of blending colours then you can do almost anything. Toucan play with textures and make things look surprisingly realistic if you like to.


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

Stupid auto correct, I did not mean to write "toucan" I meant "you can".


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is awsome 0-0 your art is better than mines!! how do you do it ??? tell me, i want to know better D=


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Only have 3 colors of green, and none of them are "normal"...ones neon for goodness sake ><"


Didnt get too far but I got bored D:

And that toucan thing made me laugh and laugh!!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow that's beautiful! I have intentions to paint my boys..eventually. So many artistic ideas...so little time!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> that is awsome 0-0 your art is better than mines!! how do you do it ??? tell me, i want to know better D=


Like most art, probably lots and lots of practice and patience lol. 

Looks amazing so far!  Cant wait to see it all done


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it looks better and better


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice!! I like your style!  Can't wait to see it finished !!


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:OOoooh! That's so pretty!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My problem with painting is I like to get it all done in one or two sittings. I usually make a rough sketch of what I want and then paint. The longest piece of art I worked on, aside from school projects, was a drawing of my 2 dogs (in 2006) which took me 2 weeks.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh sheesh i'm the same way lmao! I started a portrait of Emily browning from sucker punch 3 days ago...I have the basic outlining done, but it's been sitting on my table staring at me for days but I can't bring out the inspiration to do it -_-


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, guys! I got some new paint so hopefully things will be easier now. I got two new greens (muted shades, thank goodness!), and a yellow....Eek, I cant believe I didnt have a yellow!! @[email protected]

And a new liner and shader brush, awww yeah.

Hopefully working on it tonight!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

great, i really didn't see what's wrong with it =\ hmm, i guess it's an professional artist thingy


----------



## Rex and Flower (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow It's starting to look awesome


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm the exact opposite! I will spend months blending colors in my drawings  it becomes ridiculous!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i can't seem to make colors blend like, when to colors combine in different sides i can't right get the coloring to blend, hard to explain


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I understand what you mean. Its not as hard as it seems, but i would rather do sketches and shadowing. Shadowing is a bit hard, but with practice its easy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I love love love mixing colors!! With oil, you really need a thinner in order to mix them well. Acrylic blends easily for me but I never "measure" what I put into a mix and therefore (by Murphy's Law) I never make enough and spend half an hour trying to reproduce it!!  

The recent painting I did of my kitty took 2 days because his tabby coloring was so difficult to create


----------

